# USC Transcripts - What is the transcript procedure for international students?



## Nidhi Kamath (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello, 

Hope you all are doing well. I am applying at USC for MFA in Film and Television Production. 

I wanted to confirm the transcript procedure for international students. From the article below I understood that we have to ask our university to send you the attested transcripts on the university letterhead on this email - 

USC Graduate Admission 

Can anyone please let me know ? 

Regards
Nidhi


----------



## Umie13 (Nov 8, 2021)

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. I am applying at USC for MFA in Film and Television Production.
> 
> ...


As an international applicant that has gone through this here is what I went through. 

I liaised with the awarding institution of my bachelors degree and requested a copy of my verified transcript as well as degree certificate to be prepared and couriered to the USC Graduate offices. The degree certificate is not really necessary, I think I was just being extra. 
In the meantime, I had already submitted the USC Common App which went direct to the graduate offices. 24 Hours after submission I was given a USC I.D. Number which is to be used when sending any kind of documents as part of your standard application, not Slideroom. I had downloaded and filled out the transcript cover page which you could find on the USC website and submitted that to the issuing institution to have them place it alongside my certificate as well as transcript before sealing the envelope. They then couriered it over to USC which took a few days to get there. I called up the Grad offices a week later to confirm all is well and the necessary documents that had arrived had got there OK.

That was it to be honest.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath (Nov 8, 2021)

Umie13 said:


> As an international applicant that has gone through this here is what I went through.
> 
> I liaised with the awarding institution of my bachelors degree and requested a copy of my verified transcript as well as degree certificate to be prepared and couriered to the USC Graduate offices. The degree certificate is not really necessary, I think I was just being extra.
> In the meantime, I had already submitted the USC Common App which went direct to the graduate offices. 24 Hours after submission I was given a USC I.D. Number which is to be used when sending any kind of documents as part of your standard application, not Slideroom. I had downloaded and filled out the transcript cover page which you could find on the USC website and submitted that to the issuing institution to have them place it alongside my certificate as well as transcript before sealing the envelope. They then couriered it over to USC which took a few days to get there. I called up the Grad offices a week later to confirm all is well and the necessary documents that had arrived had got there OK.
> ...


Thank you


----------

